# PT100 (0-500ºC)



## bidaiaria (Feb 12, 2008)

Querría buscar una PT100 que pueda trabajar de 0º a 500º para detectar la temperatura de humos. 
Haber si alguién me podría dar algun enlace de donde encontrar el datasheet donde me pondría que valores toma la PT100 con respecto ala temperatura de 0-500º para asi poder hacer una tabla para el ADC del programa del micro.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 12, 2008)

Google PT100 resistance table


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 12, 2008)

las pt para aire caliente o humos son especiales si quieres precicion no le metas ni de cartucho ni de terminal.....yo las he comprado o bien en una empresa de valencia llamada Fabrilec sl   o bien en otra llamada sorema spa en italia.


----------



## ivan.perez (Mar 5, 2008)

Las PT100 normalmente solo pueden medir temperatura entre -40ºC y 180ºC necesitas un termopar de tipo k.

Saludos.


----------



## logannet (Mar 6, 2008)

Hola, para medida de 500 grados, efectivamente es mejor usar un termopar K. Un termopar K con vaina pequeña y 2 metros de cable te puede costar unos 15 euros como mucho... Hay PT-100 que pueden medir más de 250ºC , pero son caras y no es lo habitual.


----------



## javielchispas (Mar 6, 2008)

Yo con PT-100 he controlado líquidos criogénicos, midiendo temperaturas de hasta -250 ºC, valor que no he visto nunca reflejado en las tablas de fabricantes.


----------



## chimuelin50940 (Jul 20, 2011)

mi buen... porque no utilizas un PT-1000,, este tiene mas rango de medicion..
no te estanques con un solo equipo, busca opciones..


----------

